# whats the differences in these sr20det?



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

whats the differences between these engines? 
GTIR sr20det?
GTIR Longblock?
U12 bluebird sr20det?
U13 bluebird sr20det?
avenier sr20det?

planning to do a swap for a 95 200sx se-r...if i get a 90-94 sr20det..would i have to convert the harnesses?...one more question i heard that the sr20de tranny can fit on to all the sr20det block is that right?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

why not post this in the proper forum next time?
the GTiR DET comes with the turbo and manifold, while the longblock is most likely just the engine. The bluebirds are essentially the same, except the u13 is newer. 

All the rest of the info is available by looking in the sr20 section and searching.


----------



## DylanDET1 (Apr 28, 2006)

nice a thread i can help.... same car, u have a few choices, bluebird, avnier(i used), or sunny gti-r... the gti has the most power but hard to find, both the others are great, the avnier is a t25 garret turbo and the bluebird is a t25 or t28.... the sunny uses a ball bearing turbo but ceramic turbine that ive heard breaks off and needs to replace an expensive turbo after the initial purpose... i went through the swap...theres a great shop/warehouse in jersey if u need the number, and if u need any help or questions on teh swap itself PM me, let me just say the car will F*in HAUL and i was worried it wouldn't be worth teh money/time....... and i'm nowhere near complete


----------

